# daily routine



## AmberP (Apr 21, 2021)

With the start of quarantine, the kids stayed home, and I kept coming up with different ways to make routines for them. I realized that children's tears start during the transition from activity to activity. They ate, need to clean up - tears. We played, need to put the toys away - tears again. Who has experienced this?


----------

